
Strobe (1995) - pdevr
https://stuff.mit.edu/afs/athena/contrib/potluck/src/strobe/strobe.c
======
nyolfen
in case, like me, you're wondering: it's a port scanner

manpage:
[https://linux.die.net/man/1/strobe](https://linux.die.net/man/1/strobe)

github mirror:
[https://github.com/whackashoe/strobe](https://github.com/whackashoe/strobe)

------
slededit
For those whose eyes glaze over at the sight of C code, take a look at the
author.

